# Jobs for expats



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

i have a friend who would love to live and work in Egypt
any advise on where to find jobs for expats 
thnx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

cairo said:


> i have a friend who would love to live and work in Egypt
> any advise on where to find jobs for expats
> thnx



Look on the job section,


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

thnx Maiden i had a look but what i found was only maids and baby siters needed and i dnt think she needs that 
so i was asking if i can find some where else to search 4 her


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

cairo said:


> thnx Maiden i had a look but what i found was only maids and baby siters needed and i dnt think she needs that
> so i was asking if i can find some where else to search 4 her


it depends on where she wants to be based and what sort of work she is looking for.


----------

